# Fruit and Veg Market



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Isn't it good to go into a shop and have the staff smile and be genuinely helpful!

I have been so impressed by the staff attitude at the recently opened fruit and veg market in Paphos that I sought out the manager and complemented her on this adventure into positive customer service.
I know one should not paint all with the same brush but there is a general tendency for shop assistants to be gruff, unsmiling or unhelpful in some way out here. 

It was such a pleasure to shop in a pleasant atmosphere, well done all and lets hope this works as a good example for other shopkeepers to follow.

If you have not yet been there it's well worth a visit.

ps moderators, I hope you don't deem this to be advertising!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have also been in that fruit market and were impressed with it.
The other shop we really enjoy shopping in is AlphaMega as the staff are so friendly and helpful. Shopping there is a postive pleasure
Also recently we have discovered the new food section at the rear of Cycle band on the Mesogi Road. Lovely friendly staff, great prices


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Veronica said:


> We have also been in that fruit market and were impressed with it.
> The other shop we really enjoy shopping in is AlphaMega as the staff are so friendly and helpful. Shopping there is a postive pleasure
> Also recently we have discovered the new food section at the rear of Cycle band on the Mesogi Road. Lovely friendly staff, great prices


I like AlphaMega too but there is something different about the fruit & veg market that makes it stand out.
I don't know the Cycle band(?) can you give the location please, thanks.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Rema said:


> ...the recently opened fruit and veg market in Paphos...


What, where? where is this place?

Thanks!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rema said:


> I like AlphaMega too but there is something different about the fruit & veg market that makes it stand out.
> I don't know the Cycle band(?) can you give the location please, thanks.


Cycleband is on the Mesogi road opposite where Winters used to be. There is a filling station on one side of Cycle band and florida pools on the other side.


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Have also been in Cycle Band and found most of the prices quite cheap and staff very chatty and friendly.


Jane


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

mdekkers said:


> What, where? where is this place?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


The new fruit and veg market is on Ellados Avenue. 
Going into Paphos from the Polis/Mesogi Road direction (i.e. past Lidl and Carrefore) it's on the right just past the Alpha bank. Parking is at the rear


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

mdekkers said:


> What, where? where is this place?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Smack opposite Costa's Tyres, has a lovely car park too.

Have you seen the fresh juice counter? wish it was also in English for us not so advanced linguists.

Someone said it was owned by the Garden of Eden on Mr Chicken Street.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Cycleband is on the Mesogi road opposite where Winters used to be. There is a filling station on one side of Cycle band and florida pools on the other side.


I think you'll find there is the filling station then Florida Pools then Cycle Band

Pete


----------

